# Mill Creek Marysville



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Anyone know if you catch any fish in Mill Creek inside of Marysville?

The creek looks nice, like a heaven for smallies and good sized panfish with all the cover. 

The creek starts north of raymond, goes thru the heart of marysville, then ends in Ostrander at a three point intersection of creeks.

Any help is appreciated. I just moved to Marysville 6 months ago, and i don't want to waste the time fishing in a creek that has no good game fish to catch.

Thanks!!!
Benny


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't want to get into trouble-lol! I'll just say I've done well on a couple of stretches.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I don't want to get into trouble-lol! I'll just say I've done well on a couple of stretches.


gee thanks for the useful info! Oshay does feed to the stream past ostrander. So I would figure some parts would have fish.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

there are native northern pike in there. So tasty on a hoagie roll with a little horsey sauce, lettuce and tomato.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Mill Creek empties out into oshay at Bellepoint, where Rt. 42 crosses the Scioto.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

FOSR said:


> Mill Creek empties out into oshay at Bellepoint, where Rt. 42 crosses the Scioto.


exactly. so I would figure some fish would make it up there? maybe I'm wrong. 

I've seen a few kids down there throwing bobbers.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

You will not know until you try. If their is water then their is fish. Good luck you will need it,lol


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

is Mill creek some running joke that I'm not getting?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

heheh. I hear it's great for chubs. You wanna go catfishin, then catch ya some chubs in the creek and have a ball.

 

CG


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I'd meet up with you and try it someday when the water clears up.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

I've caught smallies where Mill Creek flows next to the cemetary in Ostrander. I've never fished upstream from Ostrander. I would do Catch and Release only from that stream. Several fish kills have occured, over the years, from pestisides and fertilizers leaching from landfills on the Scott's property.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Bob4246 said:


> I've caught smallies where Mill Creek flows next to the cemetary in Ostrander. I've never fished upstream from Ostrander. I would do Catch and Release only from that stream. Several fish kills have occured, over the years, from pestisides and fertilizers leaching from landfills on the Scott's property.


I've been reading up on Mill Creek. I think I'll stay away. Ohio EPA has a huge report on water quality for mill creek in the marysville area. Not exactly an area I want to fish since i can keep fish from that body of water.

I was just interested in finding a body of water near me. Delaware is 30 miles, Indian Lake is 33 miles, Griggs Res. is 27 miles, Scioto Park is 24 miles, and the double secret alum creek location is 40 miles from me.

Would be nice to find an area to fish near Marysville.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Griggs and Scioto Park are just a dilluted Mill Creek. mmmmmm Scott's fertilizer.....


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Part of me wants to help a brutha out but I don't want to see a bunch of iced down smallies in your avatar.....


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

andyman said:


> Part of me wants to help a brutha out but I don't want to see a bunch of iced down smallies in your avatar.....


why not??? smallies are delicious!!! I love them, you should try them. It's not like they're Jesus' lil brother or something... Smallies are just FISH , not like they're on the endangered species list or anything.

If you choose not to help because I legally fish ohio waters to eat fish, then so be it, and thanks for the advice!!! I was mostly asking if people caught fish in Mill Creek. Also, Please catch and release those smallies so I can get my frying pan up on them!!!!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Has nothing to do with the legality of it. Has everything to do with the difficult spawning success of RIVER smallmouth and the adverse nature of bieng in a river (i.e. the below mentioned fish kills, poor fertilizer practices, pesticides running into streams, etc...)
You're right. They're just fish. And I like catching them. I'd like for my kids to have an opportunity to catch them also. And we keep our fair share of fish, just not smallies from streams.
I'd rather watch my son catch a mess of smallmouth and toss them back to be caught again, then eat an OK, at best, meal of fish and contribute to the depletion of the resource.
But maybe after reviewing your fish totals, I dunno what I'm worried about.
Now go write some LISP routines or something.....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Since when are you concerned about a little pollution in the water? In one of the other threads you previously "scoffed" at the notion that there was sewage in the O'Shaunessy resevoir. Now, here you are saying you won't fish Mill Creek a major tributary of that very same resevoir because of "concerns" of pollution and not wanting to eat the fish.

I am quite Shocked that anyone would tell you where you can catch smallmouth bass when you openly admit to liking to eat them? For the life of me I can't fathom why you would eat a bass. It's a sport fish! There is a difference between sport fish(bass, musky, northerns) & tablefare(bluegill - and you have a place where you can rake on them, crappie & saugeye are all readily available in waters near you). A bass is a sport fish and most conservation minded fishermen promote catch and release. You on the other hand could do some serious harm to a fragile system such as a "creek." Go ahead and fish Millcreek and fry em all up. After all, a little fertilizer never hurt anyone, it is only the heavy metals. Remember!

Ya reap what ya sow.  

CG


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

first off, I was pissed because people on OGF said that sewage ran into the Scioto and Griggs. And that during heavy rains, they dump raw sewage in the water. Thank god there's the a lil thing called the OHIO EPA....... also Mill Creek empties into the Oshay, which is around 10 miles north of the closest location I fish. So I am not really too worried about it.

And CG, it's all opinion if you like bass to eat. I LOVE BASS to eat, not so much largemouth, but the cold water Smallie makes for a delicious meal. Ever eat a Walleye? Taste BETTER than a walleye. Don't knock it, till you try Benny's World Famous Smallies.. mmmmmmm good!!!!

and btw, I'VE NEVER ASKED where to catch Small Mouth bass at. I was just asking if people caught fish in Mill Creek. I can catch all the smallies I need at my current fishing locations with EASE.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Everybody needs to take a hit from the peace pipe or something. 

I've caught 10 smallies this year, have yet to fish for them. I've let GO 7 of the ten, and have only kept 3 smallies over 13 inches. So as far as I am concerned i'm 70% Catch and Release 

Don't worry, your kids will have Smallies to catch 20 years from now.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> I've been reading up on Mill Creek. I think I'll stay away. Ohio EPA has a huge report on water quality for mill creek in the marysville area. Not exactly an area I want to fish since i can keep fish from that body of water.


um....mill creek....yea......is like five miles north upstream from your scioto park honey hole for fried smallies!


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

directly from the Ohio EPA website on consuming fish in FRANKLIN COUNTY, which is the county i fish in:

Waterbody Specific Advisories for Franklin County
Body of Water
Area Under Advisory
Species
One meal per
Contaminant

Big Darby Creek 
U.S. Route 42 (Plain City) to Alkire Road (Georgesville) 
Channel Catfish Month Mercury, PCBs 
Alkire Road (Georgesville) to mouth (Scioto River) Channel Catfish Month Mercury, PCBs 
Common Carp Month PCBs 
Freshwater Drum 20&#8221; and over Month Mercury 
Olentangy River State Route 95 (Claridon) to mouth (Scioto River) Smallmouth Bass 12&#8221; and over Month Mercury 
Scioto River

Warrensburg to State Route 762 (South Bloomfield) 
Saugeye 19" and over,
Smallmouth Bass 12" and over
Month Mercury 
Common Carp, 
Flathead Catfish 21&#8221; and over, 
Freshwater Drum Month PCBs

How ironic, only warning for fish I fish for is Mercury, Like I've said. I guess some people just don't accept facts, and would rather believe Urban Legends.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Danshady said:


> um....mill creek....yea......is like five miles north upstream from your scioto park honey hole for fried smallies!


look at Yahoo Maps, Mill creek feeds into three creeks meeting just outside of Ostrander, before it feeds into Oshay. That area is EASILY 10 miles from Scioto Park, considering scioto park is a stones throw from the 270 over pass.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> Anyone know if you catch any fish in Mill Creek inside of Marysville?
> 
> The creek looks nice, like a heaven for smallies and good sized panfish with all the cover.



Now why in the world would we assume that you wanted to fish for smallies in Mill Creek? Then in your next post you mentioned that you wanted to find waters closer to home, hence your interest in Mill Creek.

I apologize for assuming that you were interested in better fishing closer to home, including smallie fishing.

And if you don't think raw sewage goes into Oshay during high rains, or when they drain the water park at the Zoo.....you are naively mistaken. 
BTW, the water park and the Zoo share the same undersized "treatment plant". So when it bypasses, so does all the crap, literally, from the Zoo. 
But don't worry, I don't know what I'm talking about. And it's not like it could be exotic monkey poo or anything..........

And we've all eaten about every kind of fish out there, including smallmouth bass. 
I guess at some point I grew up enough to realize that some things are more important than my personal satisfaction, like doing my part to protect valuable resources, even though I enjoy eating fish.
Now I just eat walleye and panfish from lakes that don't have the vast challenges to reproduce like fish do in a river environment.

See you at the Treehouse!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ummm.....for the record.....the other thread that I am referring to was a thread where a guy asked a simple question:

Does sewage flow into O'Shaunessy resevoir?

The answer to that question at the end of a long fun-filled debate was that yes, it does. You and others seemed to feel that in spite of those facts the fish are ok to eat from there. 

I am still having a hard time with that fact that in one thread you say, "fish from there are ok to eat", and here you are on this thread saying, "fish from there are not ok to eat" and we are talking about the SAME watershead!?!?!?!?

If you want to eat sport fish. Fine, your choice. If you want to know about how good fishing for a "sport fish" is in any particular watershead. I won't have any information for you. My choice. 

CG


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

andyman said:


> See you at the Treehouse!


nah, I'll pass. The Palma's own the tree house now.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> I am still having a hard time with that fact that in one thread you say, "fish from there are ok to eat", and here you are on this thread saying, "fish from there are not ok to eat" and we are talking about the SAME watershead!?!?!?!?
> CG


Fish are fine to eat according from the OHIO EPA out of Oshay, once you follow there guidlines. Never said Don't eat fish from Mill Creek, I just said I wouldn't. 

I trust the OHIO EPA over CG anyday. But that's just my IMO.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

If someone chooses to eat fish that is there choice. My choice is catch and release but everybody should make their own decisions not be pressured to make decisions. And bennylovessaugeyes has always posted good info and helpful advice for others to catch so I dont understand why people are on his case


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

imalt said:


> If someone chooses to eat fish that is there choice. My choice is catch and release but everybody should make their own decisions not be pressured to make decisions. And bennylovessaugeyes has always posted good info and helpful advice for others to catch so I dont understand why people are on his case


people like yourself is why I stay on OGF. Great Information, and people who can agree to disagree. It's more like a debate. Me vs EVERYONE. lol 

Thanks!!! I need all the help I can get here!!! lol


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

I hear the mercury scare is over-hyped...besides, it's not like it'll ruin your ability to reason or recognize common sense.

A kajillion put and take saugeye released everywhere in Ohio, and Benny wants help finding wild, lotic smallmouth for the fryer...cause...from the same water...they taste better.

Dude, you've got quite the palate.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> Fish are fine to eat according from the OHIO EPA out of Oshay,



Well then that must be the case.

Oh, to be so young and naively arrogant......I remember when I was just a lowly ACAD MEP drafter, young and dumb with an arsenal of full contact fighting skills, nobody knew more than I did, too dumb to know how dumb I was....
LOL!!! 
Simpler times for simpler minds.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

andyman said:


> Oh, to be so young and naively arrogant......I remember when I was just a lowly ACAD MEP drafter, young and dumb with an arsenal of full contact fighting skills, nobody knew more than I did, too dumb to know how dumb I was....
> LOL!!!
> Simpler times for simpler minds.


personal attacks are against the rules. You can tell me that Oshay is full of sewage, you can tell me that I shouldn't keep smallies, but you can't read my profile then personally bash myself. 

Thank you for the great advice. Have fun fishing


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Dude, you've got quite the palate.


come over to my house sometime. I'll let you do a taste test. You won't be able to tell the difference in taste between a small mouth and saugeye. Actually, I believe you will choose the smallmouth over the saugeye in a blind taste test!!!!


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

andyman said:


> See you at the Treehouse!


So you are THAT Andyman!? Haha.

I have a "honey hole" or two on the Scioto where I catch quality bass everytime. When I fish it I think about how scary (and easy) it would be for someone to absolutely clean it out. Just because something is legal does not mean it is right.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Benny,

I'll give you credit. You seem to have a relatively thick skin which is a good healthy thing! I like you. You stick to your guns and believe in yourself. That's a good thing. However, understand that we mean well. We are giving you a hard time, because we feel you'lll eventually mature and get the "big picture." I suppose you may not be ready for that yet. For now, you have all the answers and nobody is going to tell you what right or wrong as you got it all figured out. That's fine. You'll learn or you won't. We'll see how you develope young man.

Good luck in your fishing pursuits.

CG


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

[*B]


crittergitter said:



Since when are you concerned about a little pollution in the water? 
I am quite Shocked that anyone would tell you where you can catch smallmouth bass when you openly admit to liking to eat them? For the life of me I can't fathom why you would eat a bass. It's a sport fish!

Click to expand...

*


crittergitter said:


> [/B]
> 
> You may not fathom very often. But you're gonna have to fathom sometime soon. How about fathoming a culture of folks who love sport fishing, and also enjoy an occasional bite or two of it.
> Start fathoming the next time you put a bite of meat or fish into your mouth. It just might be for the life of you...


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> personal attacks are against the rules. You can tell me that Oshay is full of sewage, you can tell me that I shouldn't keep smallies, but you can't read my profile then personally bash myself.
> 
> Thank you for the great advice. Have fun fishing


No personal attacks. I was speaking about myself.
We have ALOT more in common than you think.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

*This thread can be closed*. I've got my answer on Mill Creek. There's fish in it, but probably not that many near marysville, more so near the OSHAY mouth and just west of that! 

Thanks for all the great replies and answers about water quality, smallie catch and release practices, and all other general messages.

Means a LoT!!!
Benny


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,once again the fish police get a thread locked because they take a simple question and turn it into sermon,chastising and berating someone for keeping a few fish to eat.if you don't want to answer the question,or add anything positive,keep the negativity out of it.
i have no problem with exchanging opinions,teaching,even healthy disagreement,but don't start it just because someone asked a simple question that has nothing to do with your replies.
furthermore,i've seen nothing in the fishing regs that define a sportfish or gamefish in the context mentioned.i pursue all fish for sport and some are more game than others.additionally,many make good table fare,and i've eaten most of them.
when will some of you people learn that we all have a right to pursue our sport without harrassment or being preached at or chastised because others simply feel differently.
some of you get your bloomers bunched up when a mod has to step in to remind you of the rules of this site.
well here's a news flash......................if you weren't breaking those rules,we wouldn't have to.so don't rag on us for fixing a problem you created yourselves.
in other words,as someone suggested to benny................................grow up.
i'm done.


----------

